
Belle II and the matter of antimatter - elorant
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/belle-ii-and-the-matter-of-antimatter
======
mchahn
Nice article.

> At present, the SuperKEKB accelerator is successfully storing both electrons
> and positrons to prepare for the tests that will lead to new experiments.

I couldn't help but read that as they are stockpiling electrons and positrons,
maybe in a barrel somewhere. What do they really mean?

